# BH Atom Lynx 6 27.5 Pro Review



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

I figured I would leave a review on this bike since when I was researching it, I wasn't able to find much (Bike link below for anyone interested in the spec). This is my first "turnkey" ebike. I also own a Motobecane Sturgis Night Train Bullet fat bike with a BBSHD conversion.

https://bhbikesusa.com/atom-lynx-6/

The bike went together super easy. I was very excited for my first ride. Very shortly after getting out on the trail and pedaling around the first corner I had a massive pedal strike. The pedal strikes continued to plague me the entire ride so badly I thought something might get damaged. Everything else about the bike was great, but I was very frustrated with the pedal strikes and was afraid that it was some type of flaw with the design.

After doing some research later I realized that I had too much rear suspension sag which was likely a big contributing factor. Easy fix. I also noticed that the 27.5 x 2.6" tires did not offer the height of my other bikes. So I swapped some 27.5 x 2.8" tires on, which gave me an extra inch of height. My next ride out with the sag adjusted and the taller tires, I didn't get barely any pedal strikes. In addition I also ordered some 160mm crank arms (stock are 170 or 175mm, I don't remember). So that will help even more once they arrive and maybe I will go back to the original 2.6" tires because the 2.8" maybe a little wide for the stock rims (I think I measured 30 mm inner width). Although I haven't noticed any ill effects of the 2.8 tires on the narrower wheels yet...

The other thing I noticed on my first ride was that after about 1 - 2 miles I noticed a squeaking sound which seemed like it was coming from the motor while pedaling. It made the sound while the motor was off or on. After 4 rides on the bike now it seems this noise is starting to fade away so hopefully it is nothing.

The battery is way overkill for what I need. I've been using about 20% of the battery on the 10 mile trail that I frequent the most. I wish I could get a battery that was half the size to help cut down on weight. The bike does seem a little front heavy to me. I was thinking if I could somehow get a battery half the size with the front half compartment empty that would be sweet, but probably no chance of that happening.

The motor is great, nearly as silent as my fat bike with a BBSHD conversion. I really like the silence factor and the integrated battery. I wouldn't want it to be super obvious that it is an ebike due to all the hate ebikes get from the typical MTB crowd. I still haven't noticed anyone else with an ebike at my local trail. The motor also has plenty of power for me. I typically ride in eco and tour, rarely using the the 2 most powerful assist levels.

This is my first full suspension bike and the nicest suspension components I have ever had on a bike, and I'm very happy with it.

Overall I'm very happy with the bike, especially for the price I paid. I have to believe the bike is comparable to a Levo, and I paid just a fraction of what one of those bikes cost. I couldn't even get a used demo Levo for anywhere near what I paid for this bike.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

flyinb501 said:


> I figured I would leave a review on this bike since when I was researching it, I wasn't able to find much (Bike link below for anyone interested in the spec). This is my first "turnkey" ebike. I also own a Motobecane Sturgis Night Train Bullet fat bike with a BBSHD conversion.
> 
> https://bhbikesusa.com/atom-lynx-6/
> 
> ...


Does your bike have a low or high setting to adjust the geo. I think some split pivot designs have that feature. In your case, perhaps the high setting would raise the BB some?


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Not that I noticed, but I will have to check that out.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Tonight I tried the shorter crank arms (160 mm vs 170 mm stock), and that was another big improvement. Now I can pedal through every corner and across rocks and roots without worrying. This is a great upgrade, and I didn't notice any negative effects.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have this bike. 300 miles so far.
I replaced cranks to 160, PNW cascade post. And so far I had 2 issues, very minor.
Ones bike just lost assist. No errors. Contacted BH. They suggested to add washers under the battery connector terminal on the frame and spread out contacts a little. It solved that problem.
Last week I lost assist and several errors came up. Reboot didnt help. I had to limp home. At home I pulled computer off and cleaned contacts with tri flow, worked it a little into the spring loaded contacts. Wiped it off and everything is back to normal. I think it should be done monthly or so to prevent it from happening. UPDATE# *Died again, taking it to local dealer*"
And the chain guide broke off. But it was cheap crap.

I got 5000 ft elevation gain climb on one ride with 30% battery left. I got second battery from ebay for cheap(250). I went on very long ride and stashed spare battery before technical sections. That way I had tons of range.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Any chance you could post pics of where you added the washers and the contacts you had to clean? Are you still running the stock nobby nics tires?


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

It died again with 2 errors: 22 and 27. Torque and speed sensor.
Still on stock tires( but reinstalled tubeless). Going to install eversion from schawblle
Here is the battery fix:









Be careful, dont drop washers inside. Then you have to open plastic covers. BTW, these covers are flimsy plastic. I added few layers of Gorilla tape on the bottom section after reassembly.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks! So it died again after these fixes? I hope you get it sorted out soon and please update in this thread when you do.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

I dropped it off at local warranty dealer. I would have eventually figured out what is wrong myself, but as well I can use warranty. He did tell me that BH is pulling out of US soon. That sucks, I guess in the future it will be Specialized or Haibike.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Art666,

I have two BH e-bikes. My Big Bud Pro has the same motor (Brose T) and battery (600w) as your bike. My Atom X Lynx 6 has the Brose S motor and I can't feel any difference between the two motors.

I've been searching for a spare battery (internet, including ebay) without success. Can you send the url where you found your battery?

I've been having some battery issues and I look forward to hearing about your resolution.

I do a lot of technical riding and some of my local trails are very rocky. I too switched to 160mm crank arms. I already broke the plastic motor case so I custom fabricated a 1/8" thick aluminum skid plate that works great. If you're very handy, I can give you some basic instructions. You'll have to remove the motor to install it - you'll have to remove and install the motor and motor covers several times to get the fit correct. There is a lot of bending and test fitting!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

flyinb501 said:


> Thanks! So it died again after these fixes? I hope you get it sorted out soon and please update in this thread when you do.


"Overall I'm very happy with the bike, especially for the price I paid. I have to believe the bike is comparable to a Levo, and I paid just a fraction of what one of those bikes cost. I couldn't even get a used demo Levo for anywhere near what I paid for this bike."

So maybe not?


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

I took off covers when I added washers to the battery terminal because one washer fell inside during the installation.
I gorilla taped the bottom section of the stock covers and sandwiched some thin aluminum there as well. I just may 3d print some ABS plastic cover protector when I have time.

The battery - it was one off deal on ebay.

I am still happy with the bike. For 2k I cant complain - everything brakes. It is very good handling bike with huge range. I have no problem fixing things.
I am just not ready to spend 5k+ on emtb yet. I do have backup regular mtb. I can buy nice dirt bike, like this https://betausa.com/offroad/2020-xtrainer-drive/ for 7k new.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> "Overall I'm very happy with the bike, especially for the price I paid. I have to believe the bike is comparable to a Levo, and I paid just a fraction of what one of those bikes cost. I couldn't even get a used demo Levo for anywhere near what I paid for this bike."
> 
> So maybe not?


Yes I'm still very happy with my bike. I still haven't had any issues.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

So far bike still dead, dealer cant reach BH, BHusa website is down. I am going to pick up the bike and fix it on my own. Dealer has 2 of this bikes, with the same set of errors. He swapped computers to rule it out( unless both computers gone bad).


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear it. In the case of an e-bike, a major brand thru a LBS is definitely the way to go imo.

Glad I'm able to learn about other's experiences here.

Good luck!


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

People have to wait on major brands as well. Warranty repairs could be long and painful experience. I would be more upset if my 5k+ mtb was dead and waiting in the shop. I once had bmw motorcycle in a shop for 9 weeks waiting for warranty repair approval.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have another thread on my bike repair. https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/2018-atom-lynx-6-27-5-pro-repair-troubleshooting-1141285.html

It was very easy in the end. Avoid "dealers" to save time, at least right now BH USA is dead. I pulled motor, shipped to brose usa, got new replacement. Done.
I think my motor was bad from day one. It was making random strange high pitch noises(like birds singing?). New motor is absolutely silent.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Art666 said:


> I have another thread on my bike repair. https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/2018-atom-lynx-6-27-5-pro-repair-troubleshooting-1141285.html
> 
> It was very easy in the end. Avoid "dealers" to save time, at least right now BH USA is dead. I pulled motor, shipped to BH usa, got new replacement. Done.
> I think my motor was bad from day one. It was making random strange high pitch noises(like birds singing?). New motor is absolutely silent.


Glad you got it all squared away, and thanks for posting all the info! I have about 150 miles on mine so far and still loving it.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

What is the price of the BH Atom X Lynx 6, the website is not working. Thanks


----------

